# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dhimbje të kujtesës

## hajla

17 janar:PERKUJTIM!!!
         ...
   KU TA GJEJM LIRIN?"
    ...
Atje, ku e Lam. dhe e Gjetem!!!
Edhe pse nuk marrim Frym" te Liiir)...
Jemi ne "Zemren" e Popullit dhe te LIRIS.
Per te na (kujtuar)!e- Dekoruar. dhe ne PARAJSE*
Nuk duam me shuum se AMANETIN. 
E Fjalen e Dhen, per te na e quar ne vend.
  ***ATE TE PAVARSIS***
Per KOSOVEN dhe Popullin Shqiptar.

```````````````````
  ...GJITHMON PER JU JUSUF E BARDHOSH BASHK ME KADRI ZEKEN... 
                    DHE, ME I LEHT JU QOFT. DHEU I KOSOVES LAVDI!!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> 17 janar:PERKUJTIM!!!
>          ...
>    KU TA GJEJM LIRIN?"
>     ...
> Atje, ku e Lam. dhe e Gjetem!!!
> Edhe pse nuk marrim Frym" te Liiir)...
> Jemi ne "Zemren" e Popullit dhe te LIRIS.
> Per te na (kujtuar)!e- Dekoruar. dhe ne PARAJSE*
> Nuk duam me shuum se AMANETIN. 
> ...




..........AMIN !

----------


## hajla

DHE NJE, I REN I PAS LUFTE: (Perkujtim)!SMAJL HAJDARAJ ME ORIGJIN NGA RUGOVA!
      ``````````````````````````````````````````````````  `````````````````
  ..........17 janari:2002-2005............

..........Kjo thik!e pas (shpinde), jo si Tronditi Veq "RUGOVEN" por- 
Tronditi dhe krejt KOSOVEN...DIASPOREN
 E ku do, SHQIPTAR N'PER BOT!!!
 SOT TE KUJTON:
 RUGOVA E TER KOSOVA.
 I REND ISHTE LAJMI PER HUMBJEN TENDE!
................Pikerisht,(pikllimi)...nuk ka fund...!
                 Ti ishe Nje "KOMADANT"  I Zgjuar. dhe i Perfillt...
                  Ty te Zgjodhi "POPULLI I RUGOVES:
                  QE T" JESH "PRISI I LIRIS" NE KRYE ME U.Q.K.-en!
                   PER TI DAL ZOT KOSOVES.
                    ......................................
                      Ti ke Kryer me "SUKSES"
 Dhe  Nder, qdo hap, qe ke marr...
 NE Perberje, Te Shoqeris me Bashkpunim...
 Ti Ishe,  "NJERI I PERSOSUR" ne Fjal dhe MATURI.
 Puna dhe "VLERAT" e Tua s' kan per tu Harruar! 
               ````````````````````````````       
                      Rugova ka (humb) nje Njeri,te Kohes e te Punes...!
                      Pikerisht kur te ZGJODHEN per DEPUTET.
                      NE PARLAMENTIN E KOSOVES:
                      Nje Humbje, e pa shman-gshme)! 
                      Per Familjen, per Rugoven, per KOSOVEN:!!!
                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
                             SOT DUHET T"THEM LAVDI !
                           BIRIT TON. "KOMADANTIT"SMAJL HAJDARAJ
                         TE ISH "USHTRIS QLIRIMTARE" RUGOV
                       ME PAS DHE "DEPUTET" NE PARLAMENT
                         TE MORI MORDJA E FAM KEQIT!!!
                           QFAJ U BERE?!
                           ATA TE QELLUAN. 
                            TE "QELLUAN"  ME PLUMB PAS SHPINDE)!

                              S' TE LAN TE SHIJOJSH
                                LIRIN QE AQ SHUUM E DESHE*)!
                                  MALLKUAR QOFT AJO DOR 
                                    TRADHETARE QE QITI PLUMB NE TY")
                                        UROJM QE VRASJA JOTE E SHUM TE TJERVE
                                        TE REN PAS LUFTE-NE LIRI... TE SHENDRIT              
                                        LE TI DENOJ "POPULLI" DHE ZOTI NE FERR...AMIN...
                                        DHE GJYKIMI "SHTETNOR" MBREN RAJONIT TE KOSOVES:
                                                            (STOP KRIMIT)!

----------


## hajla

SI TA PERSHKRUAJ RASTIN?
 E MBREND MINUTAVE...

                  ...Sot" e (Enjte)- Per Fiter Bajram... ne vend se ta Festojm)! ket dite te Festes Islamike...po mbajm (ceremonin)!
       Te Ndjeres"... ME EMRIN EMINE-(36-VJEQARE)- KURSE BURRI QEMAJL.(KOZHANI)... NGA LIPJANI KOSOV: LIDHEN -EDHE ME VEND BANIM NE PRISHTIN : EMINJA-ISHTE NAN E 4 FEMIJVE NJE DJAL E 3 VAJZA....Femiu i madh eshte 13 vjeqare-KURSE ME E VOGLA ESHTE 6-VJEQE: me vend ndodhje, ne Canada...Halifax:nga viti 1999-2005.
     ... Si ta magjinosh?ket (aksident te hidhur!)
      qe na ka len me goj te hapur,si nuk po e gjejm dot fjalen?!. e as per ngushllime...nga ky akcident i hidhur ne befasi te, te gjithve "Emigrant Shqiptar"mbi-100- antar te "Familjeve Shqiptare" te ndodhur!" po ne ket (qytet te kesaj erresire)...te nje banese gjasht katshe,ni nder keto ishte kati i (4) ku ndodhi kjo tragjedi!" per momentin,  Eminja ishte duke i pastruar Dritaret per Diten e Kurban Bajramit...ne fakt, kur ajo donte ti pastronte Dritaret ishte  nata e Bajramit: te Dates 19-2005.
       Fatkeqsija ndodhi! nga rreshqitja ,e karriges kur Eminja ishte zvarrur, ta terhiqte Dritaren,dhe papritmas! u hodh nga kati i katert ne BETON!
 nga klithma e zerit te lart te saj...) nje Burr po Shqiptar, kishte qilluar ne ballkon te vetin duke pir cigaren dhe thoshte deri sa une e kam kthyer koken ku ndegjohet ky za...qfar po ndodh?" ajo kishte ra posht...keshtu qe askush nuk mundte t"ja shpetonte jeten EMINES!)...

----------


## hajla

"Epa harruar per jet... (EMINE)...gjithmon te kujtojm:
                  Shprehi"ngushllimet" e mija ma te sinqerta ne (thellsin) e shpirtit tim)"NE KETE QAST TE KETIJ VITI (2005)-janari:
                       si ta shprehi kete dhembje?" kaq te (ren), per Shoqen, Nenen, dhe Bashkshorten:ishe me e mrekullueshme... Grua. Nen. Shoqe***
    Emine, "Qemail kozhani"!
   ........S-O-T.......
   E DHAM LAMTUMIREN E FUNDIT".
``````````````````````````` 
   Shoqes,Nenes, e Bashortes...)
   Vdekja jote,e pa-pritur! na ka len. pa shpres")
  Duke i perfshire dhembja, te( mitur e te vegjel) per Ty"Emine"!
  Vdekja e jote! na i hapi- plaget, dhe me shuum!"
   ``````````````Ketu ne mesin e kesaj erresire")
                               Ne kete "ishull" atlantiku...!
                               Dhembja dhe" lotet" jan rrokullisur"
                               Por-si Valet e Detit...
                               Te (gerllitura) SOT".
                               Nuk gjejn as fjalen,e domethanjes,
                               E pa kuptimt, ishte vdekja jote grabiqare!.
                                                              Ti perhere do mbetesh ne mesin ton
                                                              Si mund te harrojm nje njeri si ty"
                                                              Ti ishe ni nder shoqet ma te persosura
                                                              Fytyra jote gjith ka ndejt e qeshur 
                                                              Fjala dhe respskti i gjithanshem...
                                                               ....qfaj i bere "Zotit" qe te mori?
                                                                    Te ndau nga jeta, ne moshen me te re (36)-vjeq,
                                                              Te ndau nga jeta me te lumtur qe pate 
                                                              Ti ishe e Lumtur me Burrin.*
                                                               Ishe e lumtur me Femijet.ohh,sa shuum i doje....)!
                                                               Tani-kush i perkedhel si ti?
                                                               Jo as'kush,nuk e ka doren e (embel) si te Nanes!
                                                               ``````````````````````````````````````
                                                                Nen oh,Nen sa e ambel je,
                                                                Je si mjalti ne olisht...
                                                                Je si rrushi i hardhis!
                                                                 Mami mos shko te lutem!!!!
                                                                 Ne kemi nevoj per Ty Mami!"
                                                                `...TANI...`````````````````` 
                                                              Femijet kerkojn Nenen...
                                                              Duke (kelthitur) me ze te laaart maaaamiiiiiiiii")!!!!
                                                              Dafina e vogel, akoma pa i mbush ta gjashtat(6)"
                                                              Kurse "Eminja" e kishte ndermend".
                                                              Te ja Festoj (Ditlindjen Dafines) Bukuroshe*
                                                              Ajo ka do shkonte e merrte me vete dafinen e vogel'

"Ohhh"si mund ta imagjinoj?!
 Ket ngjarje tragjike!"
 Nuk gjej dot Forcen ti permbahemi...)
 kesaj jete te mashtruar, por- si dinake!
 E"mbeshtjellur, ne (pelhuren) e marimanges
                                                 qe aq leht te merr, dhe shuum ma leht, te godit!
                                                  Kaq e pate,dhe ti ike ,ike nga ne duke na ler plagen...)
                                                  I ke mbyllur "syt"shpirti te vaft ne paqe.Amin:
                                                  Te kemi stolisur, sikur (nuse) me "kuror" 
                                                   Po te percillim...per KOSOV:"
                                                   Te mbyllur, ne kufom!)
                                                   Burri dhe Femijet te vin pas")
                                                   TE DALIN MOTRAT NGA VAJI TUJ PLAS!
                                                   SHYQYR NANEN GJALL SE KI PA
                                                    `````````````````````````
                                                   Te marrin krushqit...
                                                   Me plisa te zi"
                                                   Nuk jan Krush si kujton ti!
                                                   Por- jan gjemati ne (vorr) me t'shti)!
``````````````````````````````
          TI SHKOVE ME LAMTUMIREN E FUNDIT"
          Ishte moment i piklluar".
          Me nje dhimbje te pashmangshme")
          PERHER TE KUJTOJM EMINE...!
          ```````````````````````````
          Ishte dhe do t'mbet perher
          Ne zemrat e te ,te gjith (mergimtarve Shqiptar)!
          Ne Canada :hihi: alifax.N.s. 
          ..............e Ndjera, EMINE...PUSHO NE PAQE... AMIN! R.I.P

----------


## hajla

"SOT" me 26 jan:2005-u nis (kufoma) per ne Kosov!
            Te Ndjeres Emine!
         Emine!```````````````
   Sot nuk dukesh, e (gezuar)"
   Sot te mungon Buzeqeshja*" 
   Te mungojn Femijet-dhe Burri!!!!!)
   Te mungojn Valigjet...
   Te mungojn dhe shoqet,
    Qe ishe ne mesin e te gjithave!
    Sot dhe perher e ndjejn. mungesen tende...)
    Shoqet apo "mikeshat" e tua qe 5-6 vite i kaluam bashk)!
    Me duket diqka, me afer ta them fjalen mikesh.
    Ti ishe dhe ke qen. nder  ma te "Dalluarat" si mikesh!
    Fjala jote dhe respekti*...
    Ka qen e gjithanshem.
    Me keqardhje, te madhe qe te humbem ty!")
    Te kujtojn me mall per her... Shoqet dhe Mikeshat...!
    Nga ky( mergim i cunguar)...
    Ti shkove duke na len pas, dhembjen dhe plagen)"
     ......Dje ti percillem Femijet dhe Burrin per ne Kosov.....")
           Te zhgenjyer,nga vetja thon,se--
            kurse Dafina e vogel"!
            Te kerkonte-( mamin) me tere zerin e saj, 
            ku asht mami?"(- duam te shkojm me mamin-)
            ne Kosov, te Gjyshja")
            .........O"Zot" perse? duhet dhe femija, te perjetoj Tmerrin!)
                      E-ter kjo me duket katastrofale"!
                      Sa e pa kuptim kjo jete?!
                      E,si do qoft ma ne fund. duhet te pajtohemi 
                      me fatin.)"
                      Ashtu qysh e kemi te shkruar nga Zoti:
                      Ti Emine, pusho ne PAQE*)!
                      Femijet,me mir ti kishte (marre-Lumi) , dhe ata me ty")
                      O' Zot Bekoji ata, ju jep Fat ne jet...amin:
                      E-"till"eshte dhe vdekja,
                      Sidomos' kur shkaton dhimbje, te madhe...)

----------


## Poeti

E nderuar Hajla!
Shumë dhembje dhe shumë kujtime të hidhura ke sjellur në këtë faqe.
Vërtetë njeriu duhet të dijë edhe për vdekjen, në mënyrë që ta çmojë më shumë jetën!
Gjaku i atyrë që dhanë jetën (nuk dua të them-vdiqën, sespse ata nuk vdesin kurrë) pë lirinë e atdheut, do të duhej të ishtë betim dhe obligim që ne të cilët tani jetojmë të lirë, jo vetëm ta qojmë në vend amanetin e tyre, por që kurrë, ama kurrë mos ti harrojmë, që kurrë mos të shkelim gjakun e tyre dhe që kurrë më mos ta vras vëllau-vëllanë! (ta lëmë pas vehtes hakmarrjen, çfarëdo që të jetë ajo: personale, familjare, politike apo ndonjë tjetër). 
Ndërsa për tragjeditë e gurbetçarëve do të doja të them se janë një dhembje shtesë, një brengë e veçantë dhe një obligim atyre që vendosin për të ardhmen tonë, që të punojnë pa ndërpre që kushtet e jetës këtu të mos na detyrojnë të marrim botën në sy....

Përfundimisht: Lavdi të gjithë atyre që derdhën gjakun për lirinë e atëdheut dhe iu qoftë i lehtë dheu i mëmëdheut, ndërsa për ata që në gurbet gjetën vdekjen: gjetëshin prehjen në dheun e  vendit të tyre!

----------


## hajla

Gjithashtu, nderimet e mija Poeti.
me erdhi mir per "pjesmarrjen"tende, mbrend ketij mesazhi... qe je duke perpjekur te ndajsh dhembjen, a'po te me lehtsoje, sa do pak nga kjo dhembje...!Si ndaj  "Legjendave"te "Kombit Shqiptar"Si dhe ndaj,Deputetit Hajdaraj...Dukshem i njejti "Fat" i ka percill)!te them dhe e njejta dat-17-Janari!
  .......nisja nga Regjimi i (shumovizmit serb)!-e tej-kalo dhe te pabesija e shuum- Tradhetarve! (mbrend regjioneve shqiptare)!...qe nuk din ti thon (stop)vet-kriminilizimit)"
``````````````````````````````````````````````````  `````````````````````
        JUSUF E BARDHOSH BASHK ME KADRI ZEKEN...!
    JO ATA NUK KAN VDEKUR***!
  ... GJITHMON DO JEN NE ZEMREN E LIRIS DHE TE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR:
     IDEALI I TYRE DO TE JET GJITHMON NE ZEMREN E "LIRIS" ATA E NISEN KETE RRUG TE
 "LIRIS" DHE NE E NDOQEM DERI NE PAVARSIN E KOSOVES: 
 une i   "Vleresoja"ata /o... qe japin  po kontributin-per" Atedheun dhe per Kombin Shqiptar:
....per mua,do  ishte e mjaftuar, e nje sasije sa do e vogel...vetem qe e ban ne meshiren e "Atedheut dhe te Kombit"...!
`````````````````````````
    ..........KESHTU QE RASTI DHE PER TE NDJEREN "EMINE"KJO SHQIPTARE NGA KOSOVA QE DHA JETEN ASHTU SI E KA PAS TE SHKRUAR NGA ZOTI!
   (Aksidentalisht!)...ne naten e "Fiter Bajramit" thua qe u ba (Kurban) e te gjith mergimtarve Shqiptar... ketu ne Canada:
Kjo eshte,nje (vdekje tragjike)!... veretet nuk kemi ku ti ikim,e as vdekjes, ashtu kur e kemi te caktuar qe vjen, "Thon nga Zoti!...
  vdekja e saj dhe e gjith atyre qe vdesin, jasht vendlijes... eshte me se e rend.! pike se parit per te afermit, dhe per ata qe e perjetojn nga afer)!dhe thon se dhimbja e ndjek dhimbjen...dikend e prek dhe nga e kaluara e ndoj plage, dhe keshtu i jepet rasti ta shpreh akoma-dhimbjen!
   .......flm:hajla!

----------


## hajla

Mallengjim!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
       pak per vehten e shum per ty KOSOV!.
      ah ky mars sa i ftohet?!
 vetem vjen e shtohet  me i ftohet?
 nga plaget qe muarem, dhe lam pas,
 ika ,ika lart, e tretur... pa ditur se ku dua te vejtem)?
  nga vitet me mars,qe po na i kthen kujtimet pas,
  ika pa ditur se ku po shkoj)?
  a do kthehem ndoj here atje?.
 ku fryejn "flladrat e pranveres"!
 ku shijohet aroma e luleve,si askund ne bot!) 
 nuk gjej si ty moj "Kosova ime"*!
 sa shum me rrefen ne kujtime...
 zemren ma mallengjon,
 fjalen kur e them KOSOV*.
  u ben  (6 vite qe i kalova ne kete rremuje)!
  ne qdo gur nga nji fjal, do i shkruaj................
  .........per veten time, per shqiptar/e ku do ne mergime!
  me zemer vrazhd e me pikllime...!
  ishte dhe kjo e pa pritur!
  akcident i hidhur, qe nuk harrohet)!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
  PER, (ISH TE NDJEREN EMINEN)!
   thon se muaji mars i ringjall shpresat,
   po dhe i kujton brengat")
   qfar ti themi diellit sot, per ty?
   dua ti lutem qe ato rreze mos ti fshiej gjurmet e tua,
ku do ke qen... e kah do ke shkuar)"
 Ti ishe ni nder shoqet e para*)
 Ishe ni nder shoqet e dalluar.
si nder shoqet adhuruese!
 fjala jote "shembull "bashk me buzeqeshjen*)
 Ti ike dhe shkove,pa na then as ni fjal. pa te kujtuar as te keqen!
 si mund te jet njeriu kshtu si ishe ti, e rrall do jet kjo shum e rrall.
 ashtu si ishe dhe shkove e more dhe buzeqeshjen me veti!
 asgje s'me duket e "till" ketu ne kete erresire)
 kur ty s' po te shof kur ty s'po te ndegjoj)?
kur ti s'po me thirr ne telefan)!
eehhhhhhh kjo jete, si na qenka tani dhe me shum po e kuptoj jeten.
 se vetem po na mashtron!.
 njeriu qe ishte dje, nuk eshte sot)?!
as ne enderr s'po e shof, sa do doja te shiha ne enderr, por e kot e (ketill)
nuk je ma nuk ndegjohet ma zeri yt!
e as nuk shifem kurr)!
 e fundit ishte dita kur te rash per (Fytyr) e ika duke klithur me ze........!
......... sa i trishet ishte momenti,i trishet!!!
 sa duhet te perballoj njeriu ma shuum se guri).
    dua ti lutem diellit qe gjurmet e tua mos ti feshij!
   dua ti lutem (buzeqeshjen) tende mos te zben")!
   dua qe ajo fytyr e jotja te duket e shendritur!" 
   ashtu si dukeshe per here...)!
   si lule ne pranver*)
   "vall'pse njeriun me te mirin zoti merr? 
   nuk do doja kurr me par
   me humb nje shoqe si ty!
   Emine ti shkove duke na len pas kujtime per ty)
   ah kjo jete sa e keqe?e vrazhed ne therrime,
   si nje kulqeder e perbime! 
   te mori ne syt e femijes-(naten e fiter bajramit)! 
   se pati aspak meshire...)
   kaq e pate shpirti te vaft ne paqe*)amin!
   <pergjithmon te kujtojm!.Emine>

        shkruar nga zemra ime kumrije!

----------


## hajla

``19-mbdhjet Prilli!``
     ``(Memoren ma Thirri)``
 ```````````````````````````
   19-PRILL-1999--(2005):
 ISHTE KJO DAT DHE DO MBETET PER HERA NE KUJTESEN TIME)!
Kur u zbraz Rugova ime e Shtrenjt)!
 nga e tere Popullata e saj,
 ...Me mira Njerez qe ishin te shkarkuar po dha nga (Viset e Kosoves)! 
    me mira pleq gra e femij...... nga "Rrafshi i Dugagjinit po dhe nga Qyteti i Pejes"... nga shum vende e rajone, kishte qe Deprtojshin neper mesin e Bjeshkeve te nemura te Rugoves!....
  PO ME NDIHMEN E DJELMOSHAVE RUGOVASE*!
  Duke i Bartur UQK-eja!---Fshehurazi per ti shpetuar (nga goja e UJKUT serbo malazeze)!
nder ta ka pas te gjall dhe te vdekur, te plagosur me qindra vete te lodhur e te rraskapitur.... pa dit asnjeri per tjetrin,veq si per ta shpetuar shpirtin duke u futur malijeve e drejt Bjshkeve te Nemura te Rugoves keto jan fakte te deshmuara)!
....Vellezer dhe Motra Shqiptar kudo qe te jemi mbrend apo jasht vendit-te Kosoves:
       mos t'harrojm (Ditet e tmerrit qe i kemi perjetuar ne Pergjithesi)! qe kur armiku na shpernguli nga "Trojet Tona"NE MBAR KOSOVEN:
 me dhun e vrasje e te maltertuar nga turtura ma te ndryshme)!
....Si dhe "SOT" shpejt u harruan)!
 qe "LIRIN" e lare me gjak.... nga shuuum te vrar qe i mungojm dhe sot akoma pa i varrosur eshtrat e tyre  te mbartur ne (SERBIJE)- dikuj zemra i ka ther!)- dhe kurr nuk do i sherohet, Edhe sot ne LIRI:
....ata qe ran per "LIRI" ata qe u shuan te pa faj Pleq e Femij)!sot nuk jemi duke e kujtuar e as qka ka ndodhur)!
.... po sikur te ishte qen ndoshta dhe enderr,(dhe endrren e marrte uji'a)?! ,dhe sot meremi dhe hakmerremi ndoshta dhe vetem per nje fjal goje)!...e kjo eshte nje (ndeshkim i madh)! per ate qe jan duke i bere keto faqe te zeza sot ne KOSOVEN E LIR!"
  SOT po i kthejm dhimbjen!
 dhe po i hapim Plaget akoma Nenave Shqiptare bashk me LIRIN)?! 
   Kur gjith, gjat 2 viteve te  Luftes-1998-99-Te gjith u Bashkuam dhe u bem nje, te gjith ishim te ngarkuar me pasoje te Luftes, qe na kishte perfshi Stuhija e Luftes ndaj dorez se eger serbo sallave pa pas as nje meshir as ne mate vegjlit...!)
 e pra, te gjith ishim te bashkuar duke i shprehur besimin tek mbeshteteja ne "Kurajo"! (forc)-ndaj njeri tjetri............!
 kur nga Forca e dhuna (Ushtarake e Serbis)! 
... U detyruam ti leshojm "TROJET TONA " ne ato qaste tejet te nderlikuara, nuk gjejshim dot as fjal, per tu inkuarijuar -(vetem per te- hesht)....dukej se kush po peshperiste  me vete - vetem ne heshteje, o ZOT qfar po ndodh me ne?- i leshuam vatrat tona)!
 .......... na i mori (Shkau)- sikur diq- me peshperitke ne vesh ,hesht ,hesht mos e thuaj ate fjal? se ne kete tok prap ke per te'ardh....!
.....o zot si eshte e mundur qe ne po i leshojm vatrat tona!
      nuk me besohej as hapave te mija me dukej qe (nji po hec perpara e nga dy po kthehen mbrapa)...si eshte e mundur kjo?- ndoshta dhe parandjenje,ndoshta!-eehhh, "Rugova ime e L-a-a-a-a-sht!........po t' la nje amanet qe prap ne ty kam me u perpjek( gjall a vdek)-ishte kjo pershperitja ime, qe e thojsha pa ze duke ishkeputur Lotet si Gogel qe mendja me vritke vetem te Djali im Dritoni ku nuk disha per te a eshte gjall a i  vdekur)!Arrijti Lajmi qe kan mbet disa te vrar po te pa qelluar me emer)!pikerisht me shkoj mendja te djali ku ishte afer zemres dhe me pas te tjert qe ishin ne dy grupe te ndar aty ne nji vend te "Qafa e Qyqes" kurse ne tjetrin vend quhet i 12-mbdhjeti ku bajshin roje,UQK-eja! aty ishin te zgjedhur dhe te percaktuar po vet nga
 "Komadantet e Ushtris Qlirimtare"!
 "NGA ISH SMAJL HAJDARAJ KOMADANT DHE NGA MUS DEMBOGAJ EPROR"!vetem e disha qe atje ku bente roje ishte vendi me i rrezikuar nga qe ishte ushtrija serbo malazeze te stacionuar ne vin ajrore afer 500 metra- kurse tjetra dhe me afer te ura e hekurit, po ne gryken e Rugovs-larg vetem 100 metra... qysh se ishte perhap "LUFTA NE KOSOV"!

    kaq per sante  ne vazhdim nga hajla e Rugoves!

----------


## hajla

Sa i embel eshte ky shi,
                       sikur rrushi ne hardhi...
                       here pushon e here po bie
                       e shendetshme per qurshiet

                       Gjitha stineve ne pranver 
                       jehon  kenga si perhere...
                       jehon kenga edhe loti"
                       kendojn qyqet sikur moti)!!! 

                       Kenga e tyre keq jehon 
                       thik ne zemer ajo te shpon,
                       gjith pranverave...
                       dhembje ju shton, ju shton!

                       kendon per djal, kendon per vlla!! 
                       kendon "Trimave" 
                       ne luft qe ran...
                       kendo qyqe, e vajto! 

                       kendo per djal e kendo per vlla
                       Nanat e Motrat gjithmon tuj t'qa
                       Nuse t'mbeta qyqe, me thmi... 
                       nuk kan buk, barkun me jau ngi!

                       Nuk kan lule permbi varr me hedh
                       po kan (lot) me derdh per here,
                       per thmit e tyre, jetima mbet... 
                       mbet pa bab sikur  te shkret)!

                       Po qan djali me lot ne sy" 
                       dua babi t'betohem ne Ty!
                       kur te rritem te behem burr 
                       ta mbaj armen si ti dikur...!

                       te betohem ne Flamur*
                       te betohem ne kete tok Shqiptari
                       Kurr tradhetin s'ja bej vatanit. 
                       Do e gezojm "Lirin" perhere... 
                       pike ne zemer, nder pranver!"

----------


## hajla

kendo bilbil kendo!? 
               kendo e vajto, 
               Kurr mos pusho... 
               kendoje kengen qe din ti. 
               Vajtoje kengen, qe mushkerit ti ngri, 
               kendo ne dege,  e kendo ne ftua 
               kendoje kengen qe din per mua,
               kendo e vajto, Kurr mos pusho...!

----------


## hajla

Erdha Biri im i dashur!*
             Erdha... 
             dhe DY (2)-dit me kan mbetur,
             sa shum do jem e gezuar*
             kete te gjith e din....! 

             sa shum dite me kan shkuar 
             Pa te marr ne perqafim)!
             Do te merremi ne gryk si Nena me Djal 
             Do ti perziejm lotet" me gaz e me vaj!

             dhe malit per mal, thon i bjen mall...
             Jo se Nanes per djal, e Djalit per nan..
             mallin dhe dashurin e ruaj ne gji,
             jam nje Nan krenare, mburremi me Ty*

             Ti je ne Kosov, Nen e Bab me i prit 
             me gaz e me lot
             prap buzeqeshin syt**
             Ti o biri i nanes gezove Lirin! 
             mos i harro shoket, 
             kur ishe ne Ushtrin-UQK-en!

             Ata qe tu vran, jo nuk kan vdek!
             me gjakun e tyre Lirin, e kemi gjet...
             me gjakun etyre e gezuam Lirin!
             kengen do e kendojm per te bukuren Pavarsin!*

             Tani me jep kohe, te merrem dhe me nusen 
             me nusen bukuroshe 
             Nuse burbuqen* 
             ngjyren trandafile ajo e ka zili
             Nusja ime e dashur nuse si pehri...
             Dilli dhe hena po te kan meri** 

             dua te ju shof dyve te gezuar**
             gjitha te mirat per te jau uruar
             ardhmerin e juve
             shum dua te qmoj,
             ku do qe te jem kurr s"do ju harroj......

             ku e kam nipen? ate Princesh*
             sa emer te bukur ti moj Fortes!
             qofsh e gezuar* per jete ne Atedhe...
             gjyshja nga meraku, shum gjera te ka ble
             sa shum te dua, dua te perqafoj*
             tere dite me net ne preher, do te mbaj... 

             hajde Nipe e ime ti moj sy jeshile**
             boren e Bjeshkes me syt" e tu e shkrive!

             dua te jem e lumtur per hera me ty... 
             me babin e mamin gezoje ardhmerin***
             ta ka ble gjyshja nje fustan te bardh
             per darsmen  e gjagjit,
             do vallzojm te tan.......!*
             *******************

----------


## Poeti

> kendo bilbil kendo!? 
>                kendo e vajto, 
>                Kurr mos pusho... 
>                kendoje kengen qe din ti. 
>                Vajtoje kengen, qe mushkerit ti ngri, 
>                kendo ne dege,  e kendo ne ftua 
>                kendoje kengen qe din per mua,
>                kendo e vajto, Kurr mos pusho...!


Hajla,

Nga bilbili nuk guxon të kërkosh lotë, sepse ai është skofiar dhe vetëm kënga i qëndron mirë në sqepin e tij të artë, mos e detyro të vajtoj, mos i kërko lotë e gjëmë, sepse ai këngën e ka zakon!

----------


## hajla

Memore 7.TETOR -(2005)-Kujtim!

          E PA HARRUAR PER JETE MOTER SHPRES!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

     Sot nji Muaj, u ben qe ti shkove)!
     Shkove atje, ku nuk do te kthehesh (kurr)"
     Mbetem te Pikelluar per Ty) thelle, e tere Familja e Fisit.
     Nikqi nga Rugova!
     (u mbeshtjelle ne qarqafin e bardh) 
     Ne vend te (Velles se Nuseris)!
     `````````````````````````
     I more me vehte te (24) pranverat!
     u shkepute nga (Vertytja e Vajzeris)
     e more me vete edhe Gjyshen 105.vjeqare!
     veq, nje dite para saj (vdiqe)!
     sikur ti te shkoje te ja hapesh rrugen Gjyshes! te ciles,
     per(105)-vite qe ajo i mbi jetoi!!! 
     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
     ajo te deshi ty, dhe ty te percuall nje (dit me par)
     ajo neper mes tan atyre viteve!
     sa shum)
     te rinje, e te reja i ka percill..............
     ne rrugen e pa kthim)
     =========================
     Ku ne mesin e shum te tjerve 
     Ishte edhe e ndjera( Nana ime Mire)
     35 vjeqare,Nusja e kunatit te Gjyshes(105)vjeqares!

     Si dhe Nusja e Djalit te vet, ma te Madhit,ish Rrushja (50)-vjeq,
     Si dhe (Djalin me te madhin Azemin) tani 2 vite- (64) vjeq, 
     shum me par,Tjetrin Djal, ma te voglin ne te kryer Ushtrin-
     (ish jugosllave)- (23)-vjeq,
     Si dhe Djalin e Djalit,(ish Avnin(25) vjeqarin tani 4 vite,
     Si dhe Vajzen ma te madhen ish Cymen(53)vjeq, 
     Si dhe 2 djem-te dy vajzave 
     Njeri i Cymes (18 )vjeqar e tjetri i Zojes (20) vjeq,
     Si dhe Agimi (18)vjeq,SI dhe nje Nip me i vjetri Sokoli (70) vjeq,
     Si dhe Zizen Kunaten (67)vjeq,
     Si dhe 2 djemt e Kunatit (Bajramin e Smajlin) vellezer te dyt te rinje,
     Keta ne kohen e Komunizmit,(Smajli ishte Ballist)
     I ikur nga ish (Ushtria Jugosllave)!
     Kurse Bajrami ne Gryken e Rugoves psoi aksident! 
    (nga nje oterrgu i debores se rand).
     Te atyre Bjeshkeve te Larta!
   ============================
     Sa shum te rinje e te reja, 
     Ishte qe ajo i percolli..........!
    ( e shterruar nga pleqeria) 
     duke i permbushur vite pas vitetve.............)
     gadi nje (shek-ull)!
     qe te gjith ata/ato,qe vdiqen!
     shkuan para saj,
     sikur t'jau kishte marr vitet e te tera)!
     e tere kjo eshte nga zoti Gj.nehu!
     ma ne fund, ( Gjyshja shkoi bashk me Shpresen)..
     ishte dite perplot me dhimbje!. 
     oborri ishte i mbushur,perplot...
     Burrat Rrinin ne Oden e Pritjes,
     Te Rradhitur,nji nga nji per tu shprehur ngushllime!
     Babait Rustemit dhe te gjithve Farefisit... 
     Sipas zakonit shqiptar!
     Dhe Gra perplot ne shamia te bardha
     Sikur fjolla bore, 
     Te radhitura njera pas tjetres.....
     Duke na shprehur ngushllime, 
     me te percillura fjalet...
     mos u merzisni, 
     se Zoti keshtu e ka than!.
     Behuni te Forta Motra e Bija!
     Jepni gajret Nanes se (Vajzes),SUTES!
     Se ajo eshte me e (plagosura sot)!
     ju ben dy dek, te randa dy te rinje!!
    (djal dhe vajz mrend 4-ter viteve)-(zoti i ka bere per veti engjull)
       shkuan ne te verteten e parajses!
       u voft shpirti per gjenet, Amin.
         (qe te gjith paqin rahmet)
          Zoti jau lendoft dheun e Kosoves!
             LOTET E TONA MOS JU BEFSHIN REND! " "
                GJITHMON DO JU KUJTOJM!!!

----------


## hajla

erdha me valet e detit...!

         erdha pa asnje fjal,
         per ta puth qerpikun e pa shkrepshem....
         ne ate maje ku dielli lind!
         ku hena shendrit naten
         ku qel ylli i mengjesit*
         ku bilbili kendon kengen,
         te putha, leht)
         te thash flej se dua te perkuni,
         dhe te vnova ne gjum)!
         bashk me deboren e bardh...
         qe i paska zbardhur majet e bjeshkeve te larta....
         oh, sa me freskoi, 
         ajo puhi e saj
         sikur me perkedheli
         me buzeqeshi,
         ne qast,ndjeva nje te rreqethur... 
         auu, kam shkelur deboren,he!
         isha dath! 
         ndjeja te ftohet) 
         me zgjoi nga gjumi!
         ika  pa as nje fjal,
         me duhet te shkoj 
         po e marr dhe nje grusht dhe 
         me vehte,
         ah,jete
         pse me vrave? 
         dhe me kerkon te gjall!
         si dua ta kuptoja kete imazh?
         vetem ni jete kemi,
         ah,jete.....!


         ---------------
              hajla,

----------


## hajla

kam flejtur me eren e fuqishme--200 km.. ne or duke u perplasur me pagjumesin e (kesaj nate)!...me ashpersimin e ketyre erave... qe mund ti nxerrin, dhe valet e detit jasht shtratit) e pastaj, nuk i dihet fatit!

----------


## hajla

do vije, me krahet e eres
            me fuqin e saj,
            per tej, kaluar detin...! 
            vala le t'me marr
            ku ta gjej balenen?
            ajo t'me shoqeroj, 
             sa shum eshte mirnjohse... 
             perpiqet t'me fol,
             sikur don teme thot
             ma gjuaj nje peshk ne goj! 
             moj balen e dashur ti mos u mezit,
             vetem me qo mua, atje kah jam nis...!

                    --------------------
                          hajla,

----------


## hajla

atje,
                pas diten,
                e shof ne syt e "tu"..
                atje,
                ku nuk jam sot
                atje,
                pija kafen
                e mengjesit,
                 ku ndjeja
                aromen e kosoves!
                ate lule
                lule kuqen e bozhurit,
                e shkeputa
                e lash ne cep te gurit
                aty shkrova letern 
                lash amanet
                mos te prek kush,
                deri sa te vi vete
               me pas ktheva koken
               ika pa as nje fjal 
               mora me vete
               deshperim dhe mall
                me vete,solla
               grimca  kujtime...)
                per tu
               hakmarr, me kto pendime!
                dhe sot.
                ndihem e zhgenjyer,
                sot
                ndihem dhe fajtore
                qe 
                te lash ty! 
                te ika
                prej dore
                e pash
                qe te lendova
                te thash 
                me fal
                po ti s'me fale
                me le pa as nje fjal
                ula koken
                e putha ate tok
                i thash 
                te betohem e qava me "lot"!
                se premtimin 
                 ne ty, do e mbaroi
                 te betohem 
                 ne dru
                 e,ne gur 
                 se nje dit ate- dhe
                 prap do ta puth....
                 dua te vdes
                 ne shtratin tim
                 e mbuluar me dhe
                 ne token epshim!
                 t'me mbuloni
                 me dhe e me gur
                 te kryet ma qitni shqipen me flamur
                 nana e UQK 
                 te kryet t'ma mbaroni 
                 nje shkronje prej druri 
                 me shkronja abetare 
                  emri im i qilter ne gjuhen shqiptare
                  mos harroni, dhe lule bozhuren!lol,

----------


## hajla

ah, ky internet i (ngarkuar si termet)!
   kujtime, memore,vajtime, ankth,"lot" ,dashuri, gjelozi, mashtrime,hidherime, shperblime, manllengjime,pendime, kufizime,renkime,engjuj ,(djall)!!
sikur duket, e (permysur kjo bot)! sipas ketyre dukurive, qe po na shpaloska jeta kaq shum mllefet tona... duke na perplasur, per rreth kendit te "Botes"...! 

       ---------------------
            hajla,

----------

